# Can you date this bottle?



## Mudslide (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello Experts!

 Can you help me out with a guess as to the age of this little ant killer bottle? It was made by A.S. Boyle Co, and was found in a hospital dump. The hospital was in operation from 1944-1964.   Thank you!!!!


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 12, 2006)

Gayle, 

 Is there any thing on the bottom? I'm not sure when the alluminum caps were used, but I find them in dumps that date to the 20's-30's era.  You might want to post this in the poisons thread also. I normally don't think to much of screw caps but that is a nice one. Nice find.


----------



## Mudslide (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you, Dennis!  The bottom has a "7" a "1" and what may be a "3" or a "5" at the bottom.
 The image in the middle appears to be a guy's head, wearing a mosquito net hat. At least that is what it looks like to me.  Did I pass my Rorschach test? [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Mudslide (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry- here's the photo


----------



## capsoda (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Gayle, Welcome to the forum.

 Your bottle dates from the early 1930s up to 1942. Before aluminium, bakelite resin caps were used and after WW2 started several nonstratigic materials were used. Antrol was produced until about 1961.

 They came in green, clear and amber. I have a clear one with the label and a green one without a label. Here is a pic of the label.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 12, 2006)

Gayle,

 That helps to date the bottle, the guy in a hat is the Owens Illinois makers mark. The link below will give you some info about the mark just scroll down to the "I" section. Also the rough kinda semi circle looking ring is called a suction scar, from the Owens Automatic Bottle Machine folks around here abreviate it to ABM.  That would date it between 1929 and somewhere in the 50's. With the embossing and Owen's scar  I'm sticking with early 30's.

  Before I forget welcome to the Forum.  If you need any more help don't hesitate to post a question, BTW nice clear pics.

 http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks2.html


----------



## Mudslide (Apr 12, 2006)

[8|]  You guys really are experts!  Thank you so much for all of that great info!


----------



## madman (Apr 12, 2006)

yo mud yer right it looks like a guy in a hat! have you ever tripped?? 1930-50s owens illinois mark  nice bottle!! mike


----------

